# New Leupold VX-1 3-9x40 $4433 !!



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

These will be gone quick. If you want one better get it now $44.33

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Leupold-VX...412885?hash=item25e5df6555:g:N7oAAOSwTm9aFmv5


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok so what is the difference in a $44.33 Leupold and a $6000.00 one wide spread there.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Ok so what is the difference in a $44.33 Leupold and a $6000.00 one wide spread there.


I can afford to buy the former


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sOLD oUT


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> sOLD oUT


I wound up with a pair...One for the wife's 10/22 and one to lay around on the shelf with the other spare parts.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those were most likely the chicom counterfeit ones.

No one is going to sell new L&S VX scopes for that price.

There are a ton of the chicom copies out there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

No counterfeits needed. It's a hacked account. No one will receive any scopes as there never were any product for sale..... and the money will disappear. Ten greedy slobs were robbed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll take 3 springfield NM M1As instead, deal?

$4433, wtf?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I was hacked account your money will be refunded from eBay. It happened to me once on an inverter . 
My money was returned , No problem but lets see
I'm in for two LOL


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> If I was hacked account your money will be refunded from eBay. It happened to me once on an inverter .
> My money was returned , No problem but lets see
> I'm in for two LOL


The hackers move the money out of the account they tied to PayPal to get the money in the first place. Once that's done, there's no money for PayPal/ebay to go after.

The best thing they can do at that point is cancel the hacked account.


----------

